# Electrical Panel - Multiple Outlets, fuse etc.



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Curious how everyone wires up there aquariums, has anyone made an electrical panel with multiple outlets and mounted it in under their stand? Trying to clean my system up, and currently just been using power bars coming from wall outlets but thinking there must be a more proffesional and neater way of completing this. 

Is there any DIY related to this on this site?

Thanks,


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

wguttrid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Curious how everyone wires up there aquariums, has anyone made an electrical panel with multiple outlets and mounted it in under their stand? Trying to clean my system up, and currently just been using power bars coming from wall outlets but thinking there must be a more proffesional and neater way of completing this.
> 
> ...


sumpin' & drillin' & cannisterin' away - The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks bro, that is a very informative thread!!!

Is there any other information someone can share?


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

That guy has the best stuff I have seen on just about every topic covered in aquarium use.


----------

